# Avaria Consola Davis



## RedeMeteo (21 Out 2022 às 22:37)

Boa noite
Uma das consolas das minhas DAVIS estão assim. Alguém sabe o que poderá ser?


----------



## Toby (22 Out 2022 às 04:38)

Remover a fonte de alimentação, as baterias e o datalogger e esperar pelo menos 10 minutos. Remontar e mudar para o modo "Teste"

https://support.davisinstruments.com/article/jpddhzwlwu-console-diagnostic-mode
https://www.manula.com/manuals/pws/davis-kb/1/en/topic/rebooting-the-console


----------



## RedeMeteo (22 Out 2022 às 22:35)

A consola já comunica com o cumulus, já marca a voltagem e a temperatura interior mas nao marca a pressão :/


----------



## Toby (23 Out 2022 às 08:56)

foto por favor.


----------

